# How to code Hemodynamic monitoring



## NL2022 (Jan 27, 2010)

I code for a Pulmonologist. He is a new provider. He has given me the dx: hemodynamic monitoring for Placement of arterial line. The second dx for the procedure is hypotensive. I can not find a code for Hemodynamic monitoring. Please help.

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## kmhall (Feb 4, 2010)

*Hemodynamic monitoring*

I don't know for sure, but this sounds more like a procedure than an actual diagnosis.  In my opinion, the diagnosis should come from the *reason* for the monitoring in order to place an arterial line.  Maybe someone else has an answer for you.  Good luck!


----------

